# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Shteti dhe e Drejta, sipas kendveshtrimit filozofik!

## Fleur Blanche

Mendimet filozofike, mbi shtetin dhe te drejten, datojne qe nga antikiteti deri ne ditet e sotme; trajtimin do ta fillojme duke iu referuar mendimeve filozofike te filozofeve si Platoni dhe Aristoteli, per te vazhduar me perfaqesuesit e filozofise mesjetare Shen Agustinin dhe Th. Akuin, e me pas me mendimet filozofike mbi shtetin dhe te drejten si Hobs, Xh. Lok, Rusoi, Kanti dhe Hegel, po ashtu edhe nga juristi filozof i shek XIX Sohm.

*Platoni*; ai ishte nje nder perfaqesuesit me te denje te filozofise ne antikitet, qe dha idete e tij vecanerisht mbi shtetin dhe te drejten. Ai e konsideronte shtetin si nje njeri me permasa te medha, dhe mendonte se perderisa drejtesia eshte virtyt i pergjithshem i njeriut te ndershem, po ashtu eshte drejtesia ajo qe e karakterizon nje shoqeri te mire. Shteti (thote Platoni) eshte nje institucion natyror, sepse ai reflekton strukturen e natyres njerezore. Origjina e shtetit eshte nje reflektim i nevojave ekonomike te njeriut, dhe shteti lind pikerisht mbi keto nevoja. Prandaj eshte e nevojshme, ndarja e punes, ku secili te beje pune e tij perkatese. Nje element i pikepamjeve filozofike te Platonit per shtetin, eshte trajtimi qe ai i ben virtyteve ne shtet. Sipas tij cfaredo drejtesie qe mund te arrihet ne nje shtet, eshte ajo e varur nga fakti sesa mund te dominoje, ne nje shoqeri elementi filozofik.
Drejtesia - sipas Platonit; eshte virtyt i pergjithshem, kjo do te thote se pjeset plotesojne funksionet e tyre perkatese, dhe arrijne virtytet e tyre respektive. Ne shtet drejtesia do te arrihet vetem atehere, kur te tera klasat do te plotesojne funksionet e tyre perkatese. Platoni, pohon se drejtesia ne nje shtet, eshte si drejtesia  tek individi - ajo eshte produkt i qendrimit te cdo njeriu ne vendin e tij, dhe berjes se detyres qe i takon. Drejtesia eshte harmonia e virtyteve te maturise, guximit dhe urtesise. Duke qene se shteti eshte i perbere nga individe, do te jete gjithashtu e nevojshme per secilin qe keto virtyte te zoterohen nga cdo person.


*Aristoteli*; eshte nje nder filozofet me me emer, i cili njihet per idete e tij te shumeanshme, ne shkenca te ndryshme, dhe gjithashtu per idete e tij mbi shtetin dhe te drejten. Idete e tij, mbi dualizmin shtet- e drejte, jane pasqyruar ne veprat e tij "Politika", po ashtu edhe tek "Etika", duke theksuar elementin e qellimit. Shteti ashtu si njeriu nga natyra, eshte i pajisur me nje funksion te qarte. Ai i kombinon keto dy ide, duke u shprehur mjaft qarte, se shteti eshte i krijuar nga natyra, dhe se njeriu nga natyra shihet si kafshe politike. Theksuam se Platoni krijoi idene e shtetit ideal, ndersa Aristoteli nuk e ndertoi (krijoi) nje model te tille, pavaresisht se ai e trajtoi shtetin si mjetin me efikas, per te aftesuar njerezit qe te arrijne qellimet e tyre te fundit si qenie njerezore; ai prap se prape mendonte se cdo teori praktike e shtetit, duhet te marre parasysh llojin e qeverisjes, qe pershtatet per shtete te vecanta, duke qene se me e mira shpesh mbetet e paarritshme.
Aristoteli shprehej se, shteti ekziston per te plotesuar si qellimet morale, ashtu edhe intelektuale te njeriut. Ekzistenca e shtetit sipas tij, eshte per te arritur, nje jete te mire dhe jo vetem per hir te jetes. Me tej nese nje shtet sjell nje jete me mire apo jo, kjo eshte si pasoje e sjelljes se drejtuesve. Cilado qofte forma qe mund te kete nje qeveri, ajo patjeter qe duhet te mbeshtetet ne disa koncepte te drejtesise dhe barazise.


(vazhdon...)

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Nga Antikiteti, tani kalojme ne Mesjete, ku  nder perfaqesuesit me te njohur te kesaj periudhe ishte Shen Agustini dhe Th. Akuin. 
I gjithe mendimi filozofik ne kete periudhe karakterizohet nga lidhja e filozofise me fene e krishtere. 

*Shen Agustini*; persa i perket se Drejtes, ai shprehej qe drejtesia eshte nje virtyt i shperndare sipas asaj qe i takon cdo njeriu. Drejtesia, sipas Agustinit duhej te zbatohej nen strukturen e natyres njerezore dhe domosdoshmerisht ne marredheniet e saj me Zotin. Origjina e se Drejtes, buron nga natyra e saj, dhe nocioni i drejtesise, eshte dicka e perhapur, nga nje fuqi e lindur dhe nuk eshte aspak produkt i opinionit personal te njeriut. Sipas Agustinit, drejtesia duhej te zbulohej ne marredheniet e saj me Zotin. Ai i kushton vemendje te vecante, harmonizimit te ligjeve te shtetit, me ato te ligjit natyror dhe drejtesine, duke theksuar se ne te kundert keto ligje, nuk do te kishin karakterin e ligjeve, dhe si rrjedhoje, nuk do te kishim as shtet. Ligji natyror nen syrin e Agustinit, shihet si pjesemarrje e intelektit te njeriut ne te verteten e Zotit, ose ligjit te perjetshem te Zotit. Duke u nisur nga fakti qe ligji i perjetshem eshte arsyeja hyjnore qe komandon rregullsine, kapja nga arsyeja njerezore i ketyre parimeve te perjetshme quhet ligj natyror. Ne rastet kur ligji krijon nje ligj te vetin, atehere keto ligje duhet te jene konform me ligjin natyror, ku ky i fundit buron nga ligji i perjetshem. Ai i ben nje lidhje Drejtesise me ligjin moral, duke arritur ne argumentimin se drejtesia nuk eshte e kufizuar vetem ne marredheniet midis njerezve, dhe se ajo marrdhenie paresore ne Drejtesi eshte marredhenia e njeriut me Zotin. Mendimet e tij mbi ligjin e ngriten kishen, dhe fene ne nje pozicion me te larte se pushteti shteteror. Megjithate ai i njihte shtetit te drejten per te perdorur forcen shtrenguse te tij. 

Shen Agusitini pohonte se shteti eshte produkt i kushtit mekatar te njeriut, dhe per kete arsye shteti ekziston si agjensi e domodoshme kontrolli. Pavaresisht faktit se ai pranon perdorimin e forces si element shtregues/sanksionues nga shteti, kjo nuk do te thote se ai pranon perdorimin e forces perballe parimit te dashurise, sepse nje shoqeri nuk mund te ekzistoje pa disa themele te dashurise, dhe dashuria per Zotin dhe per njeri tjetrin, perben themelin e drejtesise, dhe bazen morale-ligjore per ekzistencen e shtetit.

*Akuini*; mendimet filozofike te Akuinit jane pararendese e ideve moderne filozofike mbi shtetin dhe te drejten. Akuini shprehet se e drejta pikesepari ka te beje me arsyen dhe matese e drejtuese e veprimit, duhet te jete arsyeja, sepse i takon asaj te drejtoje te gjithe aktivitetin e njeriut, drejt qellimit te tij. Ligji natyror, eshte i diktuar nga arsyeja, dhe Akuini pohon, se perderisa Zoti krijoi cdo gje, natyra njerezore dhe ligji natyror, kuptohen me mire si produkte te Urtesise, ose arsyes se Zotit. Pervec koncepteve te tij mbi te drejten, Akuini zhvilloi dhe konceptin e tij mbi shtetin, dhe pohonte se shteti eshte nje institucion natyror. Sipas tij, shteti rrjedh nga natyra e njeriut. Ne konceptin e tij mbi shtetin, ai huazon idete e Arsitotelit, por ne ndryshim nga ai, Akuini mendonte se shteti, nuk mund t'i plotesoje te gjitha nevojat e njeriut. 

Akuini shprehet se shteti eshte krijuar nga Zoti, ka funksionin e dhene prej tij, dhe eshte krijuar per shkak te natyres shoqerore te njeriut. Funksioni i shtetit, eshte te siguroje te miren e pergjithshme duke ruajtur paqen, dhe organizuar veprimet e qytetareve ne nje jete sa me te mire. Pra, shteti ne funksionin e tij, duke siguruar te miren e pergjithshme te qytetareve, duhet te jete i ndergjegjshem njekohesisht edhe per qellimet shpirterore te tyre.

(vazhdon...)

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Filozofia politike moderne dhe mendimi modern mbi shtetin dhe te drejten, fillon me nje nga filozofet me te medhenj te kesaj periudhe; Tomas Hobs. Hobsi nga ana e tij ishte pikesepari i interesuar, te zbuloje shkakun e krijimit te shoqerise civile, dhe ne perputhje me metodat e pergjithshme te tij, te zbuloje shkakun e krijimit te shtetit. Ai e parashtron fillmisht gjendjen e njeriut para se te krijohej, dhe kete gjendje ai e quan gjendje natyrore. Hobsi thote se ne gjendjen natyrore, mbizoteron e drejta e te gjitheve - kunder te gjitheve, qe nenkupton se njeriu ka te drejte mbi ato gjera qe te tjeret kane po ashtu. Ne keto kushte, ne gjendjen natyrore, nuk ka detyrim te njeriut per te rrespektuar te tjeret, apo normat persa i perket te mires dhe te drejtes - duke e pare kete vecanti egoiste te njeriut, duket sikur vete natyra e tij njerezore, nuk gezon aftesi per te krijuar nje shoqeri te rregullt dhe paqesore. Pavaresisht nga kjo, Hobs, argumenton se njeriu mund te kaloje nga interesat e tij vetjake te mbijeteses - ne ligjin natyror. Ky ligj natyror, sipas Hobs, paraqitet si nje aksiome ose nje rregull i pergjithshem, i nxjerre nga arsyeja, dhe qe sherben si nje busull orinetuese drejt asaj se cfare duhet te bejme dhe cfare nuk duhet te bejme. Ligji i pare i Natyres, eshte se cdo njeri, duhet te kerkoje paqen, dhe ta ndjeke ate. Ne konceptin e tij per ligjin Hobs, pranon se ligji, fillon vetem kur ka nje sovran, dhe sipas tij ligji ne kuptimin juridik, eshte nje komande e sovranit. Sipas tij, sovrani, nuk mund te miratoje nje ligj te padrejte, sepse kur sovrani krijon nje ligj, eshte njelloj sikur vete njerezit, e kane krijuar ate, dhe ajo per te cilen ata bien dakort, nuk mund te jete e padrejte, sepse ne kete menyre, do te benin padrejtesi ndaj vete vetes se tyre, dhe ndaj te mires se pergjithshme.


Xh. Lok; Ne idete e tij per shtetin, Lok po ashtu si Hobs-i, e nis me trajtimin e origjines se shtetit, por ne ndryshim nga Hobs, ai pohon se edhe ne primitivizem, njerezit jetojne te gjithe se bashku, mbeshtetur ne arsyet e tyre. Po ashtu Lok, pranon, se edhe ne primitivizem njerezit jane te afte qe te njohin ligjin moral, nepermjet arsyes. Ky ligj sherben t'i mesoje gjithe njerezimit, se te qenit i barabarte dhe i pavarur, do te thote se asnje nuk mund te preke (cenoje/demtoje) njeri tjetrin ne jeten, shendetin, lirine dhe pronen e tij.. Tek idea per shtetin, ai theksonte karakterin e pandashem, dhe te patjetersueshem te te drejtave njerezore, pasi askush nuk mund te kete nje fuqi politike per zgjedhjen e problemeve te njerezve, (qe deri tani kishin qene te lire, te barabarte dhe te pavarur), pa pelqimin e tyre. Njerezit, duhet te bien dakort per te pasur ligje, por keto ligje duhet te jene ne sinkron me te drejtat qe njeriu zoteron.

Rusoi; e nis trajtimin e tij filozofik mbi shtein, me shprehjen se njeriu lind i lire por kudo ai eshte i lidhur me "pranga", dhe arsyen se, ai vete nuk mund te pergjigjet pse ndodh nje fakt i tille, por mund te pergjigjet pse ky fakt eshte legjitim. Rusoi eshte i bindur se eshte e mundur lehtesisht per te bere ligje te drejta ne nje bote moderne, dhe kete ai e argumenton me te drejten e qytetareve, per te marre pjese direkte ne hartimin e ligjeve, pasi perderisa cdo qytetari i kerkohet zbatimi i ligjit, secili prej tyre ka te drejte te marre pjese ne hartimin e tyre. Rusoi shprehet se te gjithe shtetasit, duhet te marrin pjese ne berjen e ligjeve, dhe se ligjet nuk duhet te hartohen vetem nga perfaqesuesit e shtetasve, dhe kjo e drejte e shtetasve (ky tager) per te marre pjese direkt ne hartimin e ligjeve, eshte njekohesisht edhe detyrim qytetar.

(vazhdon...)

----------


## Fleur Blanche

*Kanti;* Sipas Kantit detyra morale e filozofise, eshte te zbuloje se si mund te arrije tek parimet e sjelljes, qe duhet te zbatohen nga te gjithe njerezit. Ai e lidh kete me moralin e vertete, te cilin e quan "imperativi kategorik". Imperativi kategorik, drejton nje ligj i cili formon arsyen e veprimeve te vecanta, dhe konsiderohet i tille, sepse zbatohet tek te gjithe qeniet njerezore, edhe per arsyen se ky eshte parimi sipas te cilit ne duhet te veprojme. Formulimi baze i imperativit kategorik eshte : vepro ne ate menyre qe vullneti yt te jete edhe parim i legjislacionit te pergjithshem. Kanti shprehet se, ne natyre cdo gje vepron ne perputhje me ligjet, dhe vetem qeniet rracionale kane aftesine te veprojne ne perputhje me konceptin e ligjeve, dhe imperativi kategorik eshte koncepti i njeriut per ligjin natyror.


*Hegeli;* Ne konceptin e tij per te drejten, ai shprehet se sjelljet njerezore, duhet te te kuptohen si veprime individesh, ku individi eshte i ndergjegjshem, per lirite e tij, dhe e shpreh ate nepermjet akteve te vullnetshme. Shtetin Hegeli e pershkruan, si nje sinteze e se pergjithshmes me te vecanten, te familjes, dhe individit, ku mbrojtja e lirise se individit, sipas tij do te behet nga shteti. Ligjet jane rregulla te pergjithshme, te cilat zbatohen ne raste individuale, dhe perfshijne individe te vecante, qe duhet te jene rracionale dhe t'u drejtohen njerezve rracionale. Pikerisht funksioni i shtetit, eshte te arrije nepermjet ligjit sjellje rracionale. Shteti eshte keshtu, nje organizem i cili, kerkon te zhvilloje idene e lirise, ne maksimumin e saj, dhe te arrije liri objektive, vetem ne qofte se anetaret e tij individuale e bejne kete. Ne kete menyre ligjet e shtetit, shfaqen si manifestim i rregullave rracionale te sjelljes se qytetareve.


*Sohm*; jurist - filozof i shek XIX.
Sipas Sohm, e gjithe e drejta e vlefshme, e ligjshme per Sohm, eshte e drejta pozitive, e cila eshte e prodhuar nga historia, dhe eshte historikisht e determinuar. Per rrjedhoje e drejta, eshte nje e drejte jetesore, qe modifikohet lehte, dhe ne menyre te avashte. Sohm shprehet se aplikimi i se drejtes, varet nga evolucioni i saj. Ne vepren e tij "Historia e evolucionit te shtetit modern", Sohm shprehet se ne "sensin rigoroz", perpara shtetit modern nuk ka ekzistuar ndonje shtet, por vetem te drejta publike dhe ato private; ekzistonin "te drejtat publike", por jo "e drejta publike". Shteti sipas tij, eshte me origjine natyrale, qe do te thote se eshte krijuar nga natyra e njeriut. Shteti nuk qendron vetevetiu, por fale atmosferes shpirterore qe e rrethon. Zhvillimi i shtetit dhe se drejtes, varet ne menyre te konsiderueshme nga zhvillimi konkret, nga ana e etikes e prezantuar nga njeriu ne konform me esencen e tij. 

*J.K*

----------


## Fleur Blanche

*Koncepti i shtetit dhe i se drejtes, sipas doktrines juridike, dhe parimi i shtetit ligjore.*

Koncepti/ perkufizmi i shtetit, jepet ne dy kendveshtrime; 1. ne kuptimin e  nje organizate te sundimit politik, 2. ne kuptimin politiko- gjeografik.

Shteti, si nje organizate e sundimit politik, paraqitet si nje fuqi e mireorganizuar, i cili vullnetin e tij, i'a imponon gjithe shoqerise, dhe per kete qellim disponon nje aparat te tere per te vene ne zbatim kete vullnet. 

Ne pikepamjen e dyte, shteti perbehet nga keto 3 elemente; 1. territori, 2 popullsia, 3. sovraniteti . 
Jursisti gjerman, G. Jelinek, qarteson se ne kete kendveshtrim, popullsia dhe territori, konsiderohen si premisa te vete ekzistences se shtetit, sepse pa popullsi dhe territor te caktuar, nuk mund te kete shtet. Ndersa po te trajtohet shteti ne kuptimin e tij real, pra si nje organizate politike qe ushtron shtrengimin shteteror, elementi i tij thelbesor eshte pikerisht pushteti, qe ushtrohet me ane te se drejtes qe eshte elementi i pandashem prej shtetit.

E drejta, perbehet nga teresia e normave juridike, te nxjerra dhe te sanksionuara nga organet kushetuese ligjevenese, sipas nje procedure te percaktuar me ligj, per te rregulluar marredheniet, nen regjimin juridik midis subjekteve te se drejtes.

Pra, shteti shihet i pandare nga e drejta, sepse eshte vete shteti qe percakton te drejten, duke vendosur/ sanksionuar normat juridike te detyrueshme,  per te gjithe shtetasit, dhe duke siguruar zbatimin e ketyre normave juridike, me ane te aparatit shtrengues, kur nje gje e tille shihet e domosdoshme.
Shteti nepermjet organeve te tija kushtetuese, u jep karakter juridik normave te sjelljes dhe marredhenieve qe krijohen midis subjekteve juridike. Nga ana tjeter, vete organizimi i shtetit dhe ndertimi i tij, kompetencat e organeve te tij, marredheniet midis tij dhe shtetasve, rregullohen me ane te se drejtes (me Kushtetute dhe me ligje te tjera te posacme) .

Nje shtet per t'u quajtur i tille, nuk mund te jete i tille pa te drejten, dhe po ashtu e drejta nuk mund te krijohet dhe zbatohet po te mos ekzistonte shteti, i cili eshte shprehje e nevojes qe ndien shoqeria per ekzistencen e nje pushteti te organizuar, te pajisur me mjetet e duhura te shtrengimit, te afte per te drejtuar vete shoqerine, duke i imponuar zgjidhjet qe atij i duken te arsyeshme, nepermjet te drejtes. 

Marredheniet  midis subjekteve te se drejtes, qe rregullohen dhe sanksionohen nga e drejta, perbejne ate qe quhet rend juridik. Rendi juridik, eshte rendi i marredhenieve te njerezve te mbeshtetur ne ligjshmeri. Pa ligjshmeri nuk ka rend juridik, mgjs mund te kete ligje, sepse ne te kundert nuk do te kishim nje shtet demokratik, qe vepron ne baze te ligjeve, dhe rrespektimit te perpikte te tyre, ne menyre te barabarte nga te gjitha subjektet juridike.


Parimi i shtetit ligjore; nenkupton qe shteti me ane te organeve te veta legjislative, jo vetem qe krijon ligje, por ne te njejten kohe, ka detyrimin t'u nenshtrohet vete ketyre ligjeve. Thelbi i shtetit juridik, qendron ne kufizmin e shtetit nga e drejta, pra nje shtet ku sundojne forca e ligjit, dhe ku shtetasit e tij ne saje te ketyre ligjeve, gezojne te drejta subjektive te garantuara edhe nga vete shteti. 

Ky parim realizohet, vetem kur shtetasi ka siguri te plote per zbatimin e sakte te ligjeve, jashte cdo interpretimi arbitrar, nga ana e funksionareve shteterore, ose nga organet gjyqesore. Ne baze te ketij parimi, rezulton se shteti ligjore, konsiderohet ai shtet, ne te cilin ligjet kane epersi mbi aktet e pushtetit shteterore (ekzekutiv) dhe ku sigurohet zbatimi i rrepte i tyre, por me kushtin qe keto ligje, t'u permbahen normave dhe parimeve te njohura per te Drejtat dhe Lirite Themelore te Njeriut, te pranuara ne dokumentet kryesore nderkombetare me karakter juridik.
Ne rast se nje shtet, miraton ligje te pranuar (miratuar) formalisht si te rregullta, me ane  te nje procedure ligjore te rregullt, por qe ne thelbin e tyre keto ligje te miratuara bien ndesh me parimet dhe normat juridike universale, nuk kemi te bejme me nje shtet ligjore.

Ky parim qendron edhe ne themel te Kushtetutes sone, ne hyrjen e se ciles parashikohet "...per te ndertuar nje shtet te se drejtes, demokratik e social, per te garantuar te drejtat dhe lirite themelore te njeriut." Gjithashtu percaktohet se e drejta, *perben bazen dhe kufijte e veprimtarise se shtetit.*

*J.K*

----------


## abica

nga Avokate Jona Bica -  dy veçori te trashegimise shqiptare

•*Mirazi*

Sipas të drejtës zakonore shqiptare gruaja nuk mund të ishte trashëgimtare as në shtëpinë e babait, as në atë të burrit. Ky rregull i përgjithshëm gjente një zgjidhje më të moderuar në Kanunin e Lumës . Sipas tij trashëgimtarë të radhës së parë të babait njiheshin djemtë dhe jo vajzat. Kur trashëgimlënësi nuk kishte djem, por vetëm vajza të martuara këto thirreshin si trashëgimtare të radhës së dytë dhe konkurronin së bashku me kushërinjtë e tyre në trashëgimin e pasurisë së luajtshme dhe të paluajtshme të atit të tyre.
 Pjesa e vajzave në pasurinë e atit quhej “miraz” dhe përbëhej nga 1/3, 1/2, ose 1/5 e tokës. Këtë pjesë vajzat e ndanin ndërmjet tyre. Kur ndonjëra prej tyre nuk dëshironte të merrte mirazin, ajo pjesë i ndahej kushërinjve nga babai. Vajzat kishin të drejtën ta shisnin tokën e vet dhe në këtë rast zbatohej instituti i parablerjes, ose ndryshe i parapëlqimit.
 Kjo rrezikonte që të bëhej blerës edhe një i huaj i cili bëhej “vëlla në katund” sepse përveç tokës ai blinte edhe “tymin”  në pasurinë e përbashkët. Pra i huaji bëhej subjekt me të drejta të barabarta i bashkësisë fshatare. Nëse vajzat nuk e shisnin mirazin ato kishin vetëm të drejtën e përdorimit gjatë jetës së tyre. Pas vdekjes toka i kthehej kushërinjve nga babai. Këtu vlen parimi “iku nëna, iku toka”, për shkak se fëmijët e nënës i përkisnin një fisi tjetër.
 Mirazi, përveç se vinte në kundërshtim me karakterin atëror të së drejtës zakonore krijonte ndërlikime ndërmjet anëtarëve të bashkësisë fisnore. Mendohet se ky institut është pasojë e ndikimit të së drejtës osmane, për faktin se mirazi është një institut që nuk gjendet në kanunet e tjera përveç atij të Lumës . 

*•Selemi*

Selemi ishte një përjashtim nga rregulli i përgjithshëm i së Drejtës Zakonore se anëtarët e familjes nuk mund të mbanin pasuri të veçantë brenda familjes. Ky institut njihej në Kanunin e Skënderbeut.
 Me selem kuptohej pasuria e veçantë e anëtarit të familjes, zakonisht e  luajtshme, që nuk bënte pjesë në pasurinë e përbashkët. Selemi kishte si burim të tij pasurinë që sillte gruaja me vete në rastin e martesës, e cila me kalimin e kohës mund të rritej në mënyra të ndryshme.
 Gjithashtu edhe burri mund të kishte një pasuri të veçantë të fituar me trashëgimi. Kështu mund të ndodhte që mes dy vëllezërve të një familjeje të kishte dallime të rëndësishme pasurore për shkak të selemit. Pasuria “selem” disponohej nga burri pa e pyetur të zotin, madje ai mund të hynte dhe në marrëdhënie ekonomike me familjen e madhe duke siguruar fitime për nevojat e familjes së vet të vogël.
 Selemi ishte pasuri e trashëgueshme që pas vdekjes së pronarit u kalonte në pronësi djemve të tij. Selemi është shenjë e shpërbërjes së familjes së madhe patriarkale, element pronësie i periudhës së kalimit nga familja e madhe patriarkale drejt familjeve të veçanta sipas kurorave.

----------

